# How reliable is a 1000hp R35?



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Is this achievable? Or is this a dream? 

If the gearbox and engine and everything else is done to a very high standard?

What's your thoughts guys?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Seen sumo powers for sale?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Seen sumo powers for sale?


Yeah lol


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

A few guys now seem to be using their 1000bhp 35's as daily drivers without issue.

Interested to know what price sumo want as I've seen a few 1000bhp 35's for sale recently.

Link to advert


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

TABZ said:


> A few guys now seem to be using their 1000bhp 35's as daily drivers without issue.
> 
> Interested to know what price sumo want as I've seen a few 1000bhp 35's for sale recently.
> 
> Link to advert


£80k

I've been offered a few.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Seems to be the going rate but would depend on model year, mileage and mods.

Can't see it achieving anything more than £60-65k and probably worth more in parts.

R35's just don't sell to well when modified


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there a link to the Sumo car?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

TABZ said:


> Seems to be the going rate but would depend on model year, mileage and mods.
> 
> Can't see it achieving anything more than £60-65k and probably worth more in parts.
> 
> R35's just don't sell to well when modified


I agree.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

No links till I've inspected it first lol


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Sumo's car is very nice, i have seen it in AC's, the kits are brand new few weeks ago.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreed..... Saw the car Sumo car when mine was in for a service, it looks awesome, all spangly and shiny mmmmmmm.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Used 1000bhp 2009 Nissan GT-R BLACK EDITION for sale in Cambridgeshire | Pistonheads

or

Classic NISSAN GT-R (R35B) BLACK EDITION 2009 for sale - Classic & Sports Car (Ref Cambrdgeshire)


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a 1200 bhp gtr, granted not a daily driver. But with the correct mods ,gearbox, engine internals etc they can definitely be reliable. As it is a turbo car you don't have to run it at the power all the time. Mines makes around 800 bhp ish on 1.2 bar actuator pressure which is more than enough for road driving......... most of the time. Mine only ever gets turn up to 2 bar plus when racing.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Mrw said:


> I have a 1200 bhp gtr, granted not a daily driver. But with the correct mods ,gearbox, engine internals etc they can definitely be reliable. As it is a turbo car you don't have to run it at the power all the time. Mines makes around 800 bhp ish on 1.2 bar actuator pressure which is more than enough for road driving......... most of the time. Mine only ever gets turn up to 2 bar plus when racing.


Nice thanks dude.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Of course a 1000hp GT-R can be reliable I'd go as far as to say 2000hp can be done too...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Personally feel the JCR car is the ideal platform.


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

TABZ said:


> Personally feel the JCR car is the ideal platform.


You mean the best compromise between max Hp and circuit drivability.

The GT-R is a great *platform* for all sorts of builds.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

TABZ said:


> Personally feel the JCR car is the ideal platform.


Yes it is lovely.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Theskycankill said:


> Of course a 1000hp GT-R can be reliable I'd go as far as to say 2000hp can be done too...



Now this is the shit!


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

That is a beast - I WANT ONE !!! :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Well I went to see it. It is fast but so refined. I was expecting to shit my load but it wasn't like that.


----------



## erol (Sep 18, 2009)

You know you want it nick stop f*cking about


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

GTRNICK said:


> Well I went to see it. It is fast but so refined. I was expecting to shit my load but it wasn't like that.


Nick, 

The car has a lovely spec and would absolutely have cost a chunk more to build than is being asked.

How quiet was the gearbox?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Luke @ SVM (Dec 7, 2015)

Double post... Oops...


----------



## Luke @ SVM (Dec 7, 2015)

One of our customers has a 1400HP SVM GT-R which has covered over 10,000 miles in the last 12 months so reliable 1000's are possible... 

We've build a number of then now and providing steps are taken to ensure the upkeep of the GT-R then all is good. Regular maintenance and a bit of mechanical sympathy for your vehicle etc

The 1400HP is a Quarter Mile Champ with an 8.35s so it can be done... Gundam's also a reliable 1200HP

Just our 2 cents...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> Nick,
> 
> The car has a lovely spec and would absolutely have cost a chunk more to build than is being asked.
> 
> ...



The gearbox is alot noisier than stock to be honest but I like that whine. As a daily it would be annoying. That car also had prototype dampers on it and they were clunking alot which was frustrating but he did say there was another choice. The car really needs to goto ac speedtech to be finished off first IMO.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Luke @ SVM said:


> One of our customers has a 1400HP SVM GT-R which has covered over 10,000 miles in the last 12 months so reliable 1000's are possible...
> 
> We've build a number of then now and providing steps are taken to ensure the upkeep of the GT-R then all is good. Regular maintenance and a bit of mechanical sympathy for your vehicle etc
> 
> ...


Presumably they are run on the road in lower tune or not driven that hard though?
Which helps a lot with reliability.

And run like that you are not going to push parts to breaking point if built for big power.

When they are turned up I have seen a fair number experience issues on tour, track days etc... anyone expecting a 1000bhp+ car to never have issues is living a pipe dream.
They might be generally reliable but you start putting that amount of stress through a car and you are going to have niggles.

Just because the owner doesn't advertise their issues on the forums doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Presumably they are run on the road in lower tune or not driven that hard though?
> Which helps a lot with reliability.


This cannot be emphasised enough.
If you have a car capable of 1000bhp, but only plod along with everyone else, it should be as reliable. But, if you give it a hard life and use the 1000bhp capability for 10,000 miles that's a very different thing. The heat rejection alone will be huge.



CT17 said:


> Just because the owner doesn't advertise their issues on the forums doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


And neither can this. The stuff I've heard from fellow owners who've been asked by tuners to keep it off the forums is unreal (not limited to R35s).


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's the same with any car, run it to with in an inch of it's power every single time you take it out then you are going to have issues, all cars are the same, especially the highly strung cars. 

It's all about sensible ownership, you can use your 1000bhp but would you use all of it all the time on the road, nah of course you wouldn't.... it's hard enough to use a std GTR on the road to it's full potential. 

a 1000bph car is going to be a reliable car if it has been built properly, it's a 1000bhp but it will still have some overhead in it... you'd hope meaning you're not constantly wringing it's neck.


----------



## Luke @ SVM (Dec 7, 2015)

CT17 said:


> Presumably they are run on the road in lower tune or not driven that hard though?
> Which helps a lot with reliability.
> 
> And run like that you are not going to push parts to breaking point if built for big power.
> ...


You're exactly right, and as stated you may have a 1000HP+ capable vehicle but it's not driven flat out that often and certainly not over the entire 12k miles. I suppose it is a good example though for reliability in the original question when one of our GT-R's can drive to Santa Pod, run low 8's, set the record of 8.35 (at 167mph) and then drive the car home without a trailer.

I think it'd be foolish to claim of such power levels without niggles though of course, but with good practice you can at least try to keep them to a minimum.


----------



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

LM1000 Nissan GTR - Litchfield MotorsThis one at Litchfields seems very reasonable for the power


----------



## MattSky (Jan 15, 2016)

Love posts like this lol. 1000 bhp is 100% reliable until it blows up!

Are you asking because you want a 1000 bhp daily driver or you want a 1000 bhp track / toy that you don't want to keep rebuilding?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Basically I wanted to hear from people who actually own these vehicles running at this power level their experiences. These days you have r35 gtr's running at 2000hp. So at 1000hp im expecting there to be some level of reliability if built right for any occasion whether it be for street or track etc etc. you are never going to floor it everywhere at full power are you unless you have a death wish or do not care about your license.

To be honest after seeing that car the other night I believe that the r35 gtr needs that kind of power in it as it copes with it so well. Any less and for me it's just too boring IMO. 

It is an impressive platform to work with.


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Not wishing to hijack this thread but what's insurance like on a 1000+ HP car?

My stage 1 only costs me £270 a year.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

slapshot said:


> Not wishing to hijack this thread but what's insurance like on a 1000+ HP car?
> 
> My stage 1 only costs me £270 a year.


Im waiting for a quote at the moment.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm paying £1400


----------



## MattSky (Jan 15, 2016)

GTRNICK said:


> Basically I wanted to hear from people who actually own these vehicles running at this power level their experiences. These days you have r35 gtr's running at 2000hp. So at 1000hp im expecting there to be some level of reliability if built right for any occasion whether it be for street or track etc etc. you are never going to floor it everywhere at full power are you unless you have a death wish or do not care about your license.
> 
> To be honest after seeing that car the other night I believe that the r35 gtr needs that kind of power in it as it copes with it so well. Any less and for me it's just too boring IMO.
> 
> It is an impressive platform to work with.


Fair point, I guess I'm just tarnished by previous experiences of modding cars.

IMO (and it's really only my opinion) it doesn't matter what platform you start with, or how 'tuneable' the engine is, or how well the drive train can take 3x or 4x the extra power, my experience of going past stage 1 has always been negative. You quickly get into a whole world of pain, and you end up with a car that drives completely different to how it was designed.

Whenever I've pushed a car past stage 1/1.5, I've regretted it and ended up selling it.

You want to go fast, then save your money and spend it on proper driving tuition or a car that is faster out the factory.

Again, only my opinion - I respect that yours may be different


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

MattSky said:


> IMO (and it's really only my opinion) it doesn't matter what platform you start with, or how 'tuneable' the engine is, or how well the drive train can take 3x or 4x the extra power, my experience of going past stage 1 has always been negative. You quickly get into a whole world of pain, and you end up with a car that drives completely different to how it was designed.


Sorry but you must have used some of the many dipstick money grabbing tuners in the UK.

Look at the world class tuning companies in the US, Hennessy Performance,AMS,Underground Racing...to name a few.

They build engines and cars that do produce massive power with amazing reliability,and their cars do many straight line flat out events,where there is no hiding place from failures.

If it's worth it on shitty bumpy over congested UK roads is another debate.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

MattSky said:


> Fair point, I guess I'm just tarnished by previous experiences of modding cars.
> 
> IMO (and it's really only my opinion) it doesn't matter what platform you start with, or how 'tuneable' the engine is, or how well the drive train can take 3x or 4x the extra power, my experience of going past stage 1 has always been negative. You quickly get into a whole world of pain, and you end up with a car that drives completely different to how it was designed.
> 
> ...



So the answer is to keep your R35 stock and buy a second R35 for tuning? 

I'll run that by the missus to see what she thinks :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Tiler said:


> I'm paying £1400



Who is that through?




MattSky said:


> Fair point, I guess I'm just tarnished by previous experiences of modding cars.
> 
> IMO (and it's really only my opinion) it doesn't matter what platform you start with, or how 'tuneable' the engine is, or how well the drive train can take 3x or 4x the extra power, my experience of going past stage 1 has always been negative. You quickly get into a whole world of pain, and you end up with a car that drives completely different to how it was designed.
> 
> ...


Well it depends on what you like aswell.

I love going fast and I have a few tuned cars and don't cut any corners and they have been fine. Driving tuition for going rounds bends is not my thing. I love top speed runs and doing this needs some grunt.


----------



## MattSky (Jan 15, 2016)

Theskycankill said:


> If it's worth it on shitty bumpy over congested UK roads is another debate.


All my cars have been daily drivers, so this is a big factor for me. Drivability.



Mr.B said:


> So the answer is to keep your R35 stock and buy a second R35 for tuning?
> 
> I'll run that by the missus to see what she thinks :chuckle:


No, the answer is to learn how to drive the car you have instead of spending more on mods. Your missus might agree with that :chuckle:


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

slapshot said:


> Not wishing to hijack this thread but what's insurance like on a 1000+ HP car?
> 
> My stage 1 only costs me £270 a year.


What - extra to the standard premium?  If not I'm being shafted :chuckle:

Simon


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

Simon T said:


> What - extra to the standard premium?  If not I'm being shafted :chuckle:
> 
> Simon


Nope, £270 all-in with no tracker required.

But I am an old git (52) and live in sleepy Northamptonshire.

Give Admiral a call.


----------

